# Speaker Layout / Location Questions



## sith31 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello,

On to audio upgrades now.........

Got to get rid of the "Blowpunkt" and figured a speaker upgrade is in order as well. Man that stock unit is horrible.

Can anyone tell me the exact # of speakers and their locations in the 04's? I think there are 10 but am not sure. I'm thinking of MB Qarts all around for speakers and a smallish sub in the spare wheel well.

Also, any suggestions on a head unit? I had a Pioneer Premier Series in my GP GT before I traded it in and loved it. I'm thinking of getting another but figured I'd solicit some opinions from my fellow GTO brothers. Also any suggestions on amp location? I think an eight channel JL audio amp will be making it's way into the 'Goat. I don't want to give up anymore of the limited trunk space to audio upgrades if I can help it.

Any feedback / suggestions / recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sith31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> On to audio upgrades now.........
> 
> ...


i :agree it do suck. i have read that the amp is in the truck( driver side) behind the carpet up top.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I actually have a part 2 to that question.
Are the speakers limited by the amp/ head unit or vice versa?
When I tried turning up the amp all the way, and turning up the bass, I had some problems with the speakers, but for all I know about sound systems that could have been because of the head unit. What needs to go first?


----------

